# Any advice on hunting coyote pups?



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

I have seen allot of pups while hunting and they just don't want to come to any call that I use. It seems as if they are confused and haven't heard many distress sounds before. Are they just not interested because of the abundance of voles this time of year? What kind of calls will spark the interest of a coyote pup with a full stomach? Will vocals scare them off? Thanks


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

You might want to try a dog in distress call. It might spark their interest a bit if they are not looking for food.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

It might be that they are not quite independant yet, still relying on the mother to teach them how to hunt. Give it about a month or 2 and these pups will come screaming into your call. 
Speaking of yote hunting I'm really getting the itch to get out. Dang its addicting!


----------

